# Women who dont want children



## ATD1988 (Feb 14, 2014)

I am a 25 year old male and I find it frustrating that so many women my age either have children or want them.

I have made the decision that I do not want children, I would love to meet someone, fall in love and get married, I don't get it, if you can be happy to commit your life to someone why should you need to add a child into the relationship.

unlike most men I am in no way afraid of commitment and all I want is to find someone who shares my views, its impossible, I find when women find out that children don't appeal to me they seem to run a mile.

I really cant understand the fascination, there are a lot of children in my family and I cant find any connection with them and don't understand how an adult would, to me a baby is not cute, I simply just see it as a life form.

Has anyone ever known of women who share the same views?
I hope to hear your opinions on this


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

ATD1988 said:


> I am a 25 year old male and I find it frustrating that so many women my age either have children or want them.
> 
> I have made the decision that I do not want children, I would love to meet someone, fall in love and get married, I don't get it, if you can be happy to commit your life to someone why should you need to add a child into the relationship.
> 
> ...


One of my friends doesn't want kids, she hates them. So there are girls out there that don't also share the same point of view. I don't want kids as well, but that's more of an f-you to my dad to end his toxic legacy.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a woman and I hate them! I want my life to be as child-free as possible


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

EternallyRestless said:


> I'm a woman and I hate them! I want my life to be as child-free as possible


my dream woman. where can I find women like you?


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

SilentLuke said:


> my dream woman. where can I find women like you?


Unfortunately I think I'm a rare breed. Most of the girls I know love kids and want to work with them in some way. Personally, I'd rather dig ditches. There are few things that I dislike more than children.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

EternallyRestless said:


> Unfortunately I think I'm a rare breed. Most of the girls I know love kids and want to work with them in some way. Personally, I'd rather dig ditches. There are few things that I dislike more than children.


that's what I feared. :afr


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

SilentLuke said:


> that's what I feared. :afr


I know it sucks, because you have to keep quiet about it or people will think you're horrible.

I really hope I find a guy who doesn't want kids. But if I don't, I'd rather be alone all my life than ruin my life with a child.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't get it either. Lol when I was a kid I was so horrified by the concept of the Virgin Mary; how could God be so cruel?! 

Hormones and doing-something-because-it's-just-what-you-do aside, are there ANY non selfish reasons to procreate? Yet when I say I don't want to have children, people look at me as thought I've said I eat children. :/


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Ugh

It annoys me theres a distinct lack of women who dont want kids 

high5 to any of you here) 

I can't think of anything worse than being stuck with a kid, and especially at my age, I'm feeling I should make the effort to try and get into a relationship as I'm bored of being lonely (I've had a few before but nothing exactly long lasting) 

I could go down the whole internet dating scene if I wasn't so dull, unattractive and had zero self esteem, but really I can imagine any single women around my age now are going to be seriously considering if they want kids or not. I mean at least when I 18-19 perhaps women would still be undecided and working out what they wanted in life.

I guess as a guy I can "get away" with saying publicly I don't want kids more than women (I really don't know why women who are against it tend to get evil looks) but even I've had shocked reactions at work when I've made it quite clear a child is the last thing I want or need in my life. 

boggles my mind!


----------



## failoutboy (Jan 4, 2014)

I can understand not wanting to deal with kids, but why would you actively HATE them?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah unfortunately women are more likely to want children than men. Though that doesn't mean all do. I think at 25 a lot of people won't have made their mind up yet either. My cousin is pregnant now, she's like... 34? She said she never wanted children but then her brother had a kid last year and apparently that affected her. So yeah.

I must admit I'm getting freaked out by all the people I have on facebook that are pregnant all ready or had children.  thought I'd have another ten years or something lol before I was surrounded by parents (not really though I don't talk to most of these people regularly.)


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Many women don't want children. With times changing there will be more. I applaud women who dont feel the need to go out and make babies for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I know that about 15% of women (aged 40) here don't have children, and the same source said that it was most often voluntary childlessness.
I don't know the exact percent of those who don't want children though, and there could of course also be women who have children, but didn't actually want any.
But I think it depends on a lot of factors; income and social status sadly being one of them.

I know of a few couples who have broken up because one wanted a child and the other didn't - the man who didn't in all cases - but then one of the nicest girls I've ever known under no circumstances wanted children, so they do exist out there.
They can just be hard to find.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

To be fair most women that dont want kids cant have them naturally. Its an even smaller % that can have them but dont want them.

"But I think it depends on a lot of factors; income and social status sadly being one of them."

Not at all. If someone want's kids, they will have kids regardless of those factors.

Just look at things here in the UK. If anything, having kids gives people more money. There's a lot of people here now that have kids to gain extra benefit money and to be given somewhere to live on the council housing scheme.

"Social status" plays no role really in the decision. When someone has kids, their social status fades anyway because they will spend as much time as they can bringing up their kids. Or their friends will have family's of their own and won't be around much any more (Just look at people who were best friends, saw each other nearly every day, then as soon as 1 of them settles down and has a family, they are lucky to see each other twice a year).

People want kids because they like kids (or want the extra money/council house they get for having them like here in the UK) or they don't want kids because they cant have them or don't like them.

Simple as that really


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

The article at http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...10222_1_single-women-single-men-men-and-women claims that "*51 percent of men* ages 21-34 want kids, versus *46 percent of women* in the same age group." If the article is accurate that means there are actually slightly more men than women who want babies. The gender difference, in terms of desire to have children, doesn't appear to be all that great.



pete24 said:


> There's a lot of people here now that have kids to gain extra benefit money and to be given somewhere to live on the council housing scheme.


That's a myth.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Morpheus said:


> That's a myth.


Not at all, there have been numerous investigations that have proven it to be true.

As I recall in 1 publicised incident a woman had next to nothing and was poor. She was on the council house waiting list but it would of taken her years to actually get somewhere to live as she isnt a priority.

She did her research and saw that if she had a child, she would get something like £20 a week for her first child (£15 for each extra child she has), plus that would be topped up with income support to around £100 a week.

Then because of having a child she would be given priority status on the council housing list and have the accommodation paid for via housing benefits.

While social services saw the child was treated with love and care, she had openly admitted the reason she got pregnant was because she was fed up of living on her friend's couch and saw it as a ticket to more money and her own place.

Then we have: http://www.closeronline.co.uk/2012/03/i-want-to-be-pregnant-to-get-a-council-house

Where she openly stated "Women are stupid for working, you're better off having a baby and living on benefits" and "If the Government is going to give me money for having a baby, I'm going to take it".

So a myth it is not


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm 20 and I'm a guy and I WANT CHILDREN SO BAD. I guess having kids with someone is another level of you telling that person how much you love them. We all need to experience having a child one day because that is why we are really on this earth to do. You really don't want to die and leave nothing behind. Children also bring many experiences in your life that you would be missing out if you never had them. It's kinda special to think about you creating a new life. I can't wait to have kids when I find someone that I truly love and I can't wait to take my kids to the park so they can run around and play. Sure they will get annoying sometimes, but the good overcomes the bad.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm surprised at how many women my age talk about how much they want to have a child already. I thought 21 was on the young side. :um


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> I'm surprised at how many women my age talk about how much they want to have a child already. I thought 21 was on the young side. :um


Considering that the average age for first birth for women here is 29 years old, yeah, I'd say 21 seems very young :um


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I have no plans of ever having children. It's not set in stone, but I've felt the same way since I was 16. I've been in a long, serious relationship and that didn't change my mind. He felt the same way as me about having children, thankfully.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

TreborHG9 said:


> I'm 20 and I'm a guy and I WANT CHILDREN SO BAD. I guess having kids with someone is another level of you telling that person how much you love them. We all need to experience having a child one day because that is why we are really on this earth to do. You really don't want to die and leave nothing behind. Children also bring many experiences in your life that you would be missing out if you never had them. It's kinda special to think about you creating a new life. I can't wait to have kids when I find someone that I truly love and I can't wait to take my kids to the park so they can run around and play. Sure they will get annoying sometimes, but the good overcomes the bad.


I think if you want to have kids, then you totally should. But I just don't understand it. I don't think it would be special to create life. Rather, I find that really scary. It's a huge commitment and it's a lot of responsibility. And I just can't imagine a little human depending and relying on me so much. It's strange to me that people actually like having someone depending on them. And someone they can take care of. 
I mean but, if that makes you happy, then that's fine. But just personally for me, I can not see the joy in raising a child. I can not find anything positive about it.

And I don't see it as not leaving anything behind when I die. I see it as not wanting to leave someone behind in this cruel world. And the world does not need more people anyways.

@OP. I understand that struggle. I see so many young men and women with kids now. For me, I'm on the fence about kids. More so leaning to not wanting them at all. And I just found out the guy I'm into is adamant about having kids some day. So blehh.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> I don't get it either. Lol when I was a kid I was so horrified by the concept of the Virgin Mary; how could God be so cruel?!
> 
> Hormones and doing-something-because-it's-just-what-you-do aside, are there ANY non selfish reasons to procreate? Yet when I say I don't want to have children, people look at me as thought I've said I eat children. :/


 it's ironic you say this since all of the reasons given for not wanting kids are totally selfish. Don't want responsibility, don't want pain, don't want discomfort, &c.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I want cats.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I want cats.


Kids live longer.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Right, broken.

I don't want kids, personally because I would be a horrible father, and I wouldn't want my genes passed onto another living being.

There's many reasons for not wanting kids. I'm the pessimist.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> I can understand not wanting to deal with kids, but why would you actively HATE them?


I don't get it, either. It's pretty much the same as hating animals: it's small, defenseless, and sometimes annoying, therefore I actively dislike and complain about it.

For the record, I don't want kids but I'd bolt from someone with a vicious attitude towards anything small and defenseless.


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

nomi said:


> I think if you want to have kids, then you totally should. But I just don't understand it. I don't think it would be special to create life. Rather, I find that really scary. It's a huge commitment and it's a lot of responsibility. And I just can't imagine a little human depending and relying on me so much. It's strange to me that people actually like having someone depending on them. And someone they can take care of.
> I mean but, if that makes you happy, then that's fine. But just personally for me, I can not see the joy in raising a child. I can not find anything positive about it.
> 
> And I don't see it as not leaving anything behind when I die. I see it as not wanting to leave someone behind in this cruel world. And the world does not need more people anyways.
> ...


The world does not need more people? Really? Why? Just because the world is cruel does not mean that you shouldn't have children. The world has always been cruel and I doubt it will change in the future so you can't let this stop you. You are not mature enough to have a child if you don't want someone to be dependent on you. When your child is born, you will feel a bond that it's impossible for me to explain. Knowing that you created that beautiful creature and he represents the strong love that you have for your wife, it's amazing. Raising a child can be tough at times but it will also help you grow as a person and mature. If your an adult and you are still living with your parents, I can understand why it can be scary. I'm curious to see why you believe the world needs no more people?


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Morpheus said:


> The article at http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...10222_1_single-women-single-men-men-and-women claims that "*51 percent of men* ages 21-34 want kids, versus *46 percent of women* in the same age group." If the article is accurate that means there are actually slightly more men than women who want babies. The gender difference, in terms of desire to have children, doesn't appear to be all that great.
> 
> That's a myth.


Yeah that's been my experience as well, it does seem that guys I talk to always picture a future with children while girls are more likely to say they're undecided or ambivalent about it.

There is no way in hell I'll ever have kids.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

There are a fair amount of women out there who dislike kids, everyone knows I cant stand them, but I think were the minority. I know many of the girls that I went to school with already have babies. I really do not get it.. but whatever.

Also, ditto with thinking babies arent cute. I think theyre gross and just.. messy.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

TreborHG9 said:


> The world does not need more people? Really? Why? Just because the world is cruel does not mean that you shouldn't have children. The world has always been cruel and I doubt it will change in the future so you can't let this stop you. You are not mature enough to have a child if you don't want someone to be dependent on you. When your child is born, you will feel a bond that it's impossible for me to explain. Knowing that you created that beautiful creature and he represents the strong love that you have for your wife, it's amazing. Raising a child can be tough at times but it will also help you grow as a person and mature. If your an adult and you are still living with your parents, I can understand why it can be scary. I'm curious to see why you believe the world needs no more people?


If to you it means I am immature for not wanting anyone to depend on me, then I am ok with that. I'd rather be immature and childless than mature and with children. Not that I agree with you, but you can think what you want.

I said the world doesn't need more people because I think it is overpopulated. But really, the world being cruel or over populated are just incentives to me not wanting kids. The main reason I don't want them is because I just don't.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

TreborHG9 said:


> We all need to experience having a child one day because that is why we are really on this earth to do. You really don't want to die and leave nothing behind. Children also bring many experiences in your life that you would be missing out if you never had them. It's kinda special to think about you creating a new life. I can't wait to have kids when I find someone that I truly love and I can't wait to take my kids to the park so they can run around and play. Sure they will get annoying sometimes, but the good overcomes the bad.


There are many other productive things a person can do with their life besides having kids. And creating a new life is not "special" or miraculous to me. It's just the natural order of things, nothing "special" about it.


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

nomi said:


> If to you it means I am immature for not wanting anyone to depend on me, then I am ok with that. I'd rather be immature and childless than mature and with children. Not that I agree with you, but you can think what you want.
> 
> I said the world doesn't need more people because I think it is overpopulated. But really, the world being cruel or over populated are just incentives to me not wanting kids. The main reason I don't want them is because I just don't.


It's kinda sad that more and more girls today do not want children. The idea that the world is overpopulated is a complete joke and has been shown to be false. Life is not complete without getting the opportunity to have kids. It's nature. The reason women have a womb is to have babies, if we are not suppose to have kids then women wouldn't have a womb. People like you make me really sad about the future of this planet. Kids are the one thing we have to look forward to in this world. When you are old and a few minutes away from dying, you will start to look back at your life and review it. Do you really want to look back and see that all you did with your life was go to work, school and stay in front of a computer? That's not what life is about. That seems really sad to me. Not wanting children is not a choice. People like you need to get help. I don't mean it in a bad way. The reason you are here right now is because your parents wanted to have kids. Think about that.

It really does break my heart in half to see what has happened to my generation. We have grown up with a fake idea that the world is overpopulating and that humans are bad for the planet. You really going to allow scientist and gov officials to tell you not to have children because we are overpopulated? I bet you are a fan of the chinese one child policy. I'm not trying to attack you. If you want, add me as a friend and we can talk and maybe I can help you. I can't force you to the something you don't want to do but I don't want you go leave this planet and see that your whole life was about work and school.


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> There are many other productive things a person can do with their life besides having kids. And creating a new life is not "special" or miraculous to me. It's just the natural order of things, nothing "special" about it.


What productive things can a person do with their life besides having kids? Work? Pay taxes? work some more? shop? Women were given the gift of recreating LIFE. You are going to tell me that's not special? People like you should go live in china since you will love the one-child policy. You really don't want to look back at your life when you are older and see that your life was mainly about going to work, paying taxes and sitting in front of a computer. I hate to see what has happened to my generation. We have been so dehumanized by scientist and experts since the day we step foot in the gov funded school system. The gov will love people like you. Good little slaves, that will not produce children and will only exist to pay taxes so that the gov can build bombs and kill innocents all over the world. When you die it will be like you never existed. It is heart breaking to see girls say these things. You have been scientifically indoctrinated into not having children and that "life is not special." If your parents had your believes than YOU WOULD HAVE NEVER BEEN HERE IN THE FIRST PLACE. Get out, turn off the computer and smart phones and try to spend some time with nature. You will see how SPECIAL it is.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

TreborHG9 said:


> It's kinda sad that more and more girls today do not want children. The idea that the world is overpopulated is a complete joke and has been shown to be false. Life is not complete without getting the opportunity to have kids. It's nature. The reason women have a womb is to have babies, if we are not suppose to have kids then women wouldn't have a womb. People like you make me really sad about the future of this planet. Kids are the one thing we have to look forward to in this world. When you are old and a few minutes away from dying, you will start to look back at your life and review it. Do you really want to look back and see that all you did with your life was go to work, school and stay in front of a computer? That's not what life is about. That seems really sad to me. Not wanting children is not a choice. People like you need to get help. I don't mean it in a bad way. The reason you are here right now is because your parents wanted to have kids. Think about that.
> 
> It really does break my heart in half to see what has happened to my generation. We have grown up with a fake idea that the world is overpopulating and that humans are bad for the planet. You really going to allow scientist and gov officials to tell you not to have children because we are overpopulated? I bet you are a fan of the chinese one child policy. I'm not trying to attack you. If you want, add me as a friend and we can talk and maybe I can help you. I can't force you to the something you don't want to do but I don't want you go leave this planet and see that your whole life was about work and school.


Defeat this devil's advocate logic I borrowed from you:

Men have a penis. A penis is for reproduction. A penis can be used near-infinitely. If men weren't supposed to impregnate as many women as possible, why would they have a penis and one that can be used so many times?

Men shouldn't stay with the mother of their child or be involved in child-rearing, but be out using their penis and making as many babies as possible. It's bad that couples raise children together because they're not using their bodies like they're supposed to.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't get why the only fulfilling thing to do in life is crap out kids.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

I don't want children but I think thats mainly due to feeling too damaged about myself. I want to focus on myself getting better before having a relationship and even thinking about kids.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

PandaPop said:


> I don't want children but I think thats mainly due to feeling too damaged about myself. I want to focus on myself getting better before having a relationship and even thinking about kids.


where did you get your avatar from?


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

komorikun said:


> where did you get your avatar from?


It's from a cartoon called Jem and the Holograms.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

There are plenty of women who don't want kids, OP. 


Me personally, I want 2-4. Depending on how many I can afford.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

PandaPop said:


> It's from a cartoon called Jem and the Holograms.


I thought maybe you got it from this youtube channel that does spoofs using that cartoon.

http://www.youtube.com/user/siennadenima/videos?flow=grid&sort=p&view=0


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I thought maybe you got it from this youtube channel that does spoofs using that cartoon.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/siennadenima/videos?flow=grid&sort=p&view=0


No just a massive fan of the cartoon, thanks for showing me that though ahah


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow trebors starting to get a bit offensive with this biological determinism nonsense.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't want them. I think the minority of childless women, who were not long ago regarded as dried up old spinsters, should be respected as women and not pschoanalyzed, pitied, or be regarded as incomplete human beings who will end up lonely, consumed by remorse, and uncared for. Insinuations of this kind have always been made probably partly as a means of controlling women. To one of the previous posters, my life is not confined to surfing the web, shopping, and mindless stimulation. The ways "meaning" can be sought after and obtained are manifold.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

failoutboy said:


> I can understand not wanting to deal with kids, but why would you actively HATE them?


I think they mean they annoy the hell out of them. The boogereaters break things, leave sticky stuff on your stuff, whine and cry and want things their own way, **** and wet their pants, cost a lot of money to raise, take up loads of your time and demand all of your attention.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

jimity said:


> I think they mean they annoy the hell out of them. The boogereaters break things, leave sticky stuff on your stuff, whine and cry and want things their own way, **** and wet their pants, cost a lot of money to raise, take up loads of your time and demand all of your attention.


Basically. Why would you want one of these creatures?


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't why this should be anyone's business. People that don't like people who don't want kids can gfts.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

EternallyRestless said:


> Basically. Why would you want one of these creatures?


Exactly. I'd rather eat broken glass or lick puke off a public toilet.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

the women you are talking to may want children when theyre older like in their 30s. im not having children till im married and stable. also i would not marry a guy who didnt want children; its a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm a woman and I've never liked children. I have no desire to have kids and I don't see that ever changing.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Am one of those women, sort of; I *love* kids (and babies) so I may adopt if I find stability in my life in the distant future. I used to daydream of having three.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

TreborHG9 said:


> It's kinda sad that more and more girls today do not want children. The idea that the world is overpopulated is a complete joke and has been shown to be false. Life is not complete without getting the opportunity to have kids. It's nature. *The reason women have a womb is to have babies,* *if we are not suppose to have kids then women wouldn't have a womb*. People like you make me really sad about the future of this planet. Kids are the one thing we have to look forward to in this world. When you are old and a few minutes away from dying, you will start to look back at your life and review it. Do you really want to look back and see that all you did with your life was go to work, school and stay in front of a computer? That's not what life is about. That seems really sad to me. *Not wanting children is not a choice*. *People like you need to get help*. I don't mean it in a bad way. The reason you are here right now is because your parents wanted to have kids. Think about that.
> 
> It really does break my heart in half to see what has happened to my generation. We have grown up with a fake idea that the world is overpopulating and that humans are bad for the planet. You really going to allow scientist and gov officials to tell you not to have children because we are overpopulated? I bet you are a fan of the chinese one child policy. I'm not trying to attack you. *If you want, add me as a friend and we can talk and maybe I can help you.* I can't force you to the something you don't want to do but I don't want you go leave this planet and see that your whole life was about work and school.


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

There is so much more in this life you can achieve in life other than having children. When you have children there is a lot less you can achieve, until they grow up and are independent.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I see TreborHG9 has dipped his d*** in crazy. Please stop shoving your psychotic ideas of motherhood down our throats.


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

nomi said:


>


Ok I hope there are no hard feelings. I just hope that you come to understand what I am saying and will get to appreciate humanity a little bit more


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

TreborHG9 said:


> Ok I hope there are no hard feelings. I just hope that you come to understand what I am saying and will get to appreciate humanity a little bit more


Look, do you realize how messed up it is for you as a man to come to tell us what our purpose as women is? Even if you were right it wouldn't matter, you shouldn't have made that post and it's really offensive.


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> Look, do you realize how messed up it is for you as a man to come to tell us what our purpose as women is? Even if you were right it wouldn't matter, you shouldn't have made that post and it's really offensive.


What is offensive about what I said? Is being able to recreate life the offensive part? What do you believe women purpose is?


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

TreborHG9 said:


> What is offensive about what I said? Is being able to recreate life the offensive part? What do you believe women purpose is?


What I believe is that it's not your place to weigh in on what women's purpose is.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I definitely don't want kids. They drive me nuts


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

My uterus is a useless organ as far as my future goes, I have no intention of utilizing my eggs.


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

I honestly do not want children. I certainly do not hate them by any means, but the thought of being pregnant scares the **** out of me, and when I hear a baby cry I cringe. Not too mention where I live is a pretty ****ty place to raise a child. If for some reason I did choose to have a child, I would want to provide them with everything and every opportunity I never had. I'm happy with my husband, my pups and my workaholic tendencies.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

the women of sas are so wonderful.  So sweet, caring and normal.I love you all.


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> What I believe is that it's not your place to weigh in on what women's purpose is.


So it's the scientist and experts place to tell you what women's purpose is? Do you prefer to chase the material stuff in this world and sacrifice having children since they are usually a financial burden? Do you agree that your feminist movement was not won by women, but it was instead won by scientist and doctors which brought you the pill and abortions so you can murder your own children...I mean, fetus?

Who has the right to say what women's purpose is? Don't you think women were given a womb and the power to recreate life for A REASON? or do you think women were made to work all day to pay taxes? I'm not being a "feminism hater." I'm calling facts for what they are. I prefer the days when women were the princesses of the castle and the role model of our kids and they didn't have to worry about being at the cubicle from 8am to 5pm.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

TreborHG9 said:


> So it's the scientist and experts place to tell you what women's purpose is? Do you prefer to chase the material stuff in this world and sacrifice having children since they are usually a financial burden? Do you agree that your feminist movement was not won by women, but it was instead won by scientist and doctors which brought you the pill and abortions so you can murder your own children...I mean, fetus?
> 
> Who has the right to say what women's purpose is? Don't you think women were given a womb and the power to recreate life for A REASON? or do you think women were made to work all day to pay taxes? I'm not being a "feminism hater." I'm calling facts for what they are. I prefer the days when women were the princesses of the castle and the role model of our kids and they didn't have to worry about being at the cubicle from 8am to 5pm.


And you're anti-choice...what a surprise.

Everything I want to say in response to this would get me banned again. So I'm done replying to you.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

we have a winner!:boogie


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Humans are always looking for a reason that isn't there.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Weird , no kids but you are fine with a commitment were you give up all your rights as a man ?

Do you even know in what position you put yourself in when you walk that road.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

TreborHG9 said:


> So it's the scientist and experts place to tell you what women's purpose is? Do you prefer to chase the material stuff in this world and sacrifice having children since they are usually a financial burden? Do you agree that your feminist movement was not won by women, but it was instead won by scientist and doctors which brought you the pill and abortions so you can murder your own children...I mean, fetus?
> 
> Who has the right to say what women's purpose is? Don't you think women were given a womb and the power to recreate life for A REASON? or do you think women were made to work all day to pay taxes? I'm not being a "feminism hater." I'm calling facts for what they are. I prefer the days when women were the princesses of the castle and the role model of our kids and they didn't have to worry about being at the cubicle from 8am to 5pm.


People create their own purpose. You have no right to determine it for them. A human being is their own person FIRST, before being a man or a woman, and wayy before being an incubator for more humans.

And do not drag abortion into this. :blank If you believe in all the stuff you wrote, go ahead and live your life that way. No one is stopping you. Just don't force it on everyone else who doesn't want to live like that. Some women actually want to work and make a living and have a career and be capable of providing for themselves and buying their own stuff without having to depend on a guy for everything.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I never want to have any kids, it's tiresome to hear people say "You'll want them when you're older" and crap like that. My boyfriend and I are almost 30, we have no intention to ever reproduce. In a few years I'll be getting my tubes tied.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

VickieKitties said:


> I never want to have any kids, it's tiresome to hear people say "You'll want them when you're older" and crap like that. My boyfriend and I are almost 30, we have no intention to ever reproduce. In a few years I'll be getting my tubes tied.


Oh good luck, I've heard it's hard to find a doctor willing to do that for someone who doesn't have any children. I've done a lot of google searches on that surgery.


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> People create their own purpose. You have no right to determine it for them. A human being is their own person FIRST, before being a man or a woman, and wayy before being an incubator for more humans.
> 
> And do not drag abortion into this. :blank If you believe in all the stuff you wrote, go ahead and live your life that way. No one is stopping you. Just don't force it on everyone else who doesn't want to live like that. Some women actually want to work and make a living and have a career and be capable of providing for themselves and buying their own stuff without having to depend on a guy for everything.


 You're awesome! Thank you for stating this


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Gwynevere said:


> Oh good luck, I've heard it's hard to find a doctor willing to do that for someone who doesn't have any children. I've done a lot of google searches on that surgery.


This irks me so much. It's so disrespectful and basically assumes that a woman is not mentally capable of making her own decisions. I would get my tubes tied today if I could. No regrets.


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> And you're anti-choice...what a surprise.
> 
> Everything I want to say in response to this would get me banned again. So I'm done replying to you.


anti-choice? When you are trying to make an argument please don't throw slogans at me specially since you didn't come up with it yourself. If you want to use slogans then I would like to argue that I'm actually pro-choice. I would like to give a baby the choice to live


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The copper IUD is good for 12 years. So you'd only need 3 in your lifetime to avoid pregnancy.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> The copper IUD is good for 12 years. So you'd only need 3 in your lifetime to avoid pregnancy.


Many gynecologists refuse to give IUDs to women who haven't had any children.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> Many gynecologists refuse to give IUDs to women who haven't had any children.


Maybe really old ones. Planned Parenthood promotes the IUD. I really don't know what is up with these doctors who don't even keep with the recent medical studies in their own f'ing field/specialty. Should lose their license.


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> People create their own purpose. You have no right to determine it for them. A human being is their own person FIRST, before being a man or a woman, and wayy before being an incubator for more humans.
> 
> And do not drag abortion into this. :blank If you believe in all the stuff you wrote, go ahead and live your life that way. No one is stopping you. Just don't force it on everyone else who doesn't want to live like that. Some women actually want to work and make a living and have a career and be capable of providing for themselves and buying their own stuff without having to depend on a guy for everything.


I'm not determining people purpose. I'm saying each gender was given a specific power that the other gender does not have. What makes a WOMAN is that she has the ability to give birth. Women today are nothing more than incubators for uncle sam. Keep working to spend your money on meaningless stuff. When you die, it won't matter how high up the corporate ladder you think you are or how important you think your job is. When you die, you will be replaced faster than you imagine. YOU ARE DISPENSABLE IN YOUR JOB. YOU ARE REPLACABLE. and in a few weeks it will be like you were never there and you never existed. One thing that won't be able to replace you no matter what are YOUR KIDS. They can't get a new mom and have the same emotional attachment to any other woman. To your kids, you have value which CANT be replaced. In your job, you are nothing more than a human resource, an asset. Keep working your life away and don't have kids. You are losing the real value of life. Keep buying stuff made by slaves in china that will be gone when you die. All that stuff you are buying has no value and it will all be for nothing when you die.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Maybe really old ones. Planned Parenthood promotes the IUD. I really don't know what is up with these doctors who don't even keep with the recent medical studies in their own f'ing field/specialty. Should lose their license.


My gyno told me she refuses to give them to nulliparous women. She's probably in her early 50s. Other than that, she's been great. The nurses in that office are a nightmare, though. One of their receptionists is also rude, and they're very disorganized. I'm going to change offices when my prescription refills run out.


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hekate said:


> You're awesome! Thank you for stating this


lol. In fact, I owned her, bad  Keep buying stuff that will not give any meaning to your life. Keep working for the boss that will replace you the second you die and it will be like you were never there. Forget about starting a family and having kids. Your kids are the only thing in this world that will not be able to replace you or throw you down the memory hole.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

TreborHG9 said:


> I'm not determining people purpose. I'm saying each gender was given a specific power that the other gender does not have. What makes a WOMAN is that she has the ability to give birth. Women today are nothing more than incubators for the tax man. Keep working to spend your money on meaningless stuff. When you die, it won't matter how high up the corporate ladder you think you are or how important you think your job is. When you die, you will be replaced faster than you imagine. YOU ARE DISPENSABLE IN YOUR JOB. YOU ARE REPLACABLE. and in a few weeks it will be like you were never there and you never existed. One thing that won't be able to replace you no matter what are YOUR KIDS. They can't get a new mom and have the same emotional attachment to any other woman. To your kids, you have value which CANT be replaced. In your job, you are nothing more than a human resource, an asset. Keep working your life away and don't have kids. You are losing the real value of life. Keep buying stuff made by slaves in china that will be gone when you die. All that stuff you are buying has no value and it will all be for nothing when you die.


A) If people get happiness or a sense of purpose from working and earning a living, that is worth it.
B) Almost anyone can pop out a kid, it doesn't take a genius. It's much more difficult to be successful financially and live responsibly. 
C) What makes a woman is have the chromosomes XX, or feeling like a woman. Not popping out kids. Otherwise, are infertile women no longer women?
D) Not everyone's goal in life is to be needed by kids. Get over that. Maybe you feel that way, but a lot of people are FINE with being needed by their significant others, family members, friends, etc. 
As to the rest of your post.....it's irrelevant and not your business. People should be able to live the way they want to unless it infringes on someone else's rights. Deciding to not have kids is a purely personal decision in which you nor anyone else has any right to interfere in because you have nothing to do with it and it won't affect you in any way.


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> A) If people get happiness or a sense of purpose from working and earning a living, that is worth it.
> B) Almost anyone can pop out a kid, it doesn't take a genius. It's much more difficult to be successful financially and live responsibly.
> C) What makes a woman is have the chromosomes XX, or feeling like a woman. Not popping out kids. Otherwise, are infertile women no longer women?
> D) Not everyone's goal in life is to be needed by kids. Get over that. Maybe you feel that way, but a lot of people are FINE with being needed by their significant others, family members, friends, etc.
> As to the rest of your post.....it's irrelevant and not your business. People should be able to live the way they want to unless it infringes on someone else's rights. Deciding to not have kids is a purely personal decision in which you nor anyone else has any right to interfere in because you have nothing to do with it and it won't affect you in any way.


Those opinions that you have does not come from you. They were scientifically marketed into your brain. It's amazing how people like you would prefer to do meaningless work that doesn't benefit society. You are the result of our consumerist culture. The bankers and governments adore people like you. You are nothing more than a robot. You are here on this earth to be a good citizen by consuming (buying) and producing (working). I hope that will satisfy you when you are in your death bed thinking about what you did with your life and what you are leaving behind. What's the point of being financially "successful" when you don't have anyone to pass it on to. In my opinion, only a mentally ill person would go for a plastic iphone instead of a human being. If buying something makes you happy, why do you have to continue buying to continue being happy? For some reason, you don't need to continue popping up children every few weeks to keep yourself happy, that says a lot. Wouldn't you be happy with all the things you already have? When you are about to die from old age, what would you do to all the meaningless junk that you purchased but won't be able to take with you?

Infertile women are still women since they still have a womb. 
"What makes a woman is have the chromosomes XX" you have just dehumanize and devalued women by spitting this garbage. I believe women are more than some XX chromosomes. This proves my point that you will not think for yourself and will instead repeat what has been said to you by scientist and professors.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought by having kids you are the ultimate consumer. You create new consumers. And you have to work more to pay for those new consumers. Don't people buy craploads of stuff for their kids? They even cover their kids in plastic wrap in certain places. :wtf


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Gender War Sunday came early this week. :b


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I thought by having kids you are the ultimate consumer. You create new consumers. And you have to work more to pay for those new consumers. Don't people buy craploads of stuff for their kids? They even cover their kids in plastic wrap in certain places. :wtf


If you raise your child like most girls on this thread then yes, they will be new consumers. I don't know if you misunderstood me. I never said it is bad to consume. I'm trying to make a point to the girls on this thread that prefer to buy things made out of cheap materials and not have children. I'm trying to make a point to those girls that prefer to chase the material things in this world, which will be gone when you leave it, and not have kids. I'm trying to teach them where the true value of life is. They are pretty much saying that money is worth more than a baby. LOL what a bunch of mentally enslaved zombies. They are perfect slaves. They would love china. No children, work 16 hours a day.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

TreborHG9 said:


> Those opinions that you have does not come from you. They were scientifically marketed into your brain. It's amazing how people like you would prefer to do meaningless work that doesn't benefit society. You are the result of our consumerist culture. The bankers and governments adore people like you. You are nothing more than a robot. You are here on this earth to be a good citizen by consuming (buying) and producing (working). I hope that will satisfy you when you are in your death bed thinking about what you did with your life. What's the point of being financially "successful" when you don't have anyone to pass it on to. In my opinion, only a mentally ill person would go for a plastic iphone instead of a human being. If buying something makes you happy, why do you have to continue buying to continue being happy? Wouldn't you be happy with all the things you already have? When you are about to die from old age, what would you do to all the meaningless junk that you purchased but won't be able to take with you?
> 
> Infertile women are still women since they still have a womb.
> "What makes a woman is have the chromosomes XX" you have just dehumanize and devalued women by spitting this garbage. I believe women are more than some XX chromosomes. This proves my point that you will not think for yourself and will instead repeat what has been said to you by scientist and professors.


I'm a nurse. Tell me again how my work is useless and meaningless to society? :blank I get way more satisfaction from my work than most people do from selfishly popping out 6 kids who they can't even feed or clothe. Plus I work my ***** off to take care of vulnerable people in our society who no one gives a crap about: old people, really sick people, and poor people. So let's not start with the whole selfishness issue. I'd say popping out a bunch of kids simply because you want someone to be burdened with your care when you get old, or to need you, or to be a sponge for your emotions and especially because you feel some sort of obligation to reproduce just because you have the equipment - when there are already a ton of people already alive who need care - is selfish.

Also I never said I wasn't having kids. In fact, if you look back, I stated I do want kids personally. Because I can afford to have them since I have a decent JOB. And because I've learned how to be responsible for taking care of others because of that job. I just disagree with your assertion that other people should live exactly like you want to. Noone has the right to tell other people what to do with their reproductive organs. Ever. And frankly, it's none of your business what people buy or don't buy, or if they reproduce, or what gives them happiness. That's essentially the simplest truth here. With that, I'll leave you to it. I've said what I wanted to say.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

I like kids, but I don't want any. its so much easier just to borrow one and give them back when their not acting right.


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> I'm a nurse. Tell me again how my work is useless and meaningless to society? :blank I get way more satisfaction from my work than most people do from selfishly popping out 6 kids who they can't even feed or clothe. Plus I work my ***** off to take care of vulnerable people in our society who no one gives a crap about: old people, really sick people, and poor people. So let's not start with the whole selfishness issue. I'd say popping out a bunch of kids simply because you want someone to be burdened with your care when you get old, or to need you, or to be a sponge for your emotions and especially because you feel some sort of obligation to reproduce just because you have the equipment - when there are already a ton of people already alive who need care - is selfish.
> 
> Also I never said I wasn't having kids. In fact, if you look back, I stated I do want kids personally. Because I can afford to have them since I have a decent JOB. And because I've learned how to be responsible for taking care of others because of that job. I just disagree with your assertion that other people should live exactly like you want to. Noone has the right to tell other people what to do with their reproductive organs. Ever. And frankly, it's none of your business what people buy or don't buy, or if they reproduce, or what gives them happiness. That's essentially the simplest truth here. With that, I'll leave you to it. I've said what I wanted to say.


Your job is not meaningless to society and I appreciate you helping people in need. With that being said, you are STILL dispensable. The hospital will replace you the second you leave and you will be thrown down the memory hole. Your children will not be able to replace the empty spot you left in their lives. You may care about the sick and old people that you get to help everyday, but the fact still remains that you wouldn't be there if it wasn't for the money. Main reason you are there, as you stated, is for financial reasons, since you damn sure ain't doing it for free. So please do not use the sick and needy to give me propaganda. By using them as an example you are actually exploiting the people that you say you care so much about. You had so many patients, that after a while they all become nothing more than customers for you, instead of people which need care.

Sure, I have no right to tell people what to buy or not to buy. I did not see the message where you said you want kids so I apologize. What I don't understand is where did this idea come from? Of trying to be "rich" just for the sake of being "rich"? Who put this idea into your brain? I consider a person with 6 kids and no job more successful than a person with the best job and no kids. By what you said, it seems like you believe poor people, or homeless people should not be having any kids which is just disgusting. Maybe you should step away from all the science and dehumanizing terms, and maybe you should spend more time with nature to try to admire it. See that there is something more to life than work and buying useless junk. Try to understand that the reason you are here is because your parents chose YOUR life over financial gain.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

TreborHG9 said:


> If you raise your child like most girls on this thread then yes, they will be new consumers. I don't know if you misunderstood me. I never said it is bad to consume. I'm trying to make a point to the girls on this thread that prefer to buy things made out of cheap materials and not have children. I'm trying to make a point to those girls that prefer to chase the material things in this world, which will be gone when you leave it, and not have kids. I'm trying to teach them where the true value of life is. They are pretty much saying that money is worth more than a baby. LOL what a bunch of mentally enslaved zombies. They are perfect slaves. They would love china. No children, work 16 hours a day.


You are assuming people don't want kids because they want more goodies. Did anyone say that? And money does not equal goodies. You can get new experiences with money, travel the world with money, take classes and learn new stuff with money, etc.


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

komorikun said:


> You are assuming people don't want kids because they want more goodies. Did anyone say that? And money does not equal goodies. You can get new experiences with money, travel the world with money, take classes and learn new stuff with money, etc.


Have you seen the previous pages filled with women saying they won't have kids since they are a financial burden? It doesn't really matter what money equals to. It doesn't really matter what you use money for. What matters is THAT A PIECE OF PAPER IS NOT MORE VALUABLE THAN A HUMAN BEING. That's the main point I'm trying to make these women realize.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

TreborHG9 said:


> What matters is THAT A PIECE OF PAPER IS NOT MORE VALUABLE THAN A HUMAN BEING.


Not to everyone. Money isn't my top priority, but I'd take money over a child any day.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

TreborHG9 said:


> Have you seen the previous pages filled with women saying they won't have kids since they are a financial burden? It doesn't really matter what money equals to. It doesn't really matter what you use money for. What matters is THAT A PIECE OF PAPER IS NOT MORE VALUABLE THAN A HUMAN BEING. That's the main point I'm trying to make these women realize.


After reading your many posts I must ask something before I continue. Are you from some form of Abrahamic religion?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Gwynevere said:


> What I believe is that it's not your place to weigh in on what women's purpose is.


Just as much his place as it is a woman's place to tell any other woman what her purpose is - which is very little, but just to say that women don't have any more say over other women.

But of course there's nothing wrong with a man or a woman for not wanting children. It's atypical, but not wrong.
And there can be a host of different reasons for it, and on here it's probably more to do with anxiety for passing off bad genes / bad life experiences or not being able to provide proper care more than it is a desire to earn loads of money and not let anything get in their way of that.

But people can decide for themselves what's right for them and what they want. I think deciding (or being forced) to not have children can problems later in life sadly, but there's no ground for moral judgement of any kind.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I won't have them because they'll end up mentally ill or autistic with my genes, and there's a risk I'll be forced to become a full-time carer until they or I die. That's not the life I want.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm almost 26 and I've never had the desire to have any children, and I do not see that ever changing. I've just never been fond of children, probably never will be. My boyfriend's feelings towards children are exactly the same as mine.


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

TreborHG9 said:


> lol. In fact, I owned her, bad  Keep buying stuff that will not give any meaning to your life. Keep working for the boss that will replace you the second you die and it will be like you were never there. Forget about starting a family and having kids. Your kids are the only thing in this world that will not be able to replace you or throw you down the memory hole.


You really should stop telling people how to live their lives. People with your mentality are bat****. It's either your way or the highway. You don't know me, my life or situation. You owned her? Are you 12 years old? Seriously, you trying to get women to procreate via SAS forums is going to generate some sad results for you. I could go on and on about you, but I think I'm going to go enjoy my Sunday with my husband and relish this gorgeous warm weather. Oh the materialism!


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Is it possible to edit in a poll now? I think this thread might have been good as a poll.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

wrongnumber said:


> I won't have them because they'll end up mentally ill or autistic with my genes, and there's a risk I'll be forced to become a full-time carer until they or I die. That's not the life I want.


Yeah, I'm really afraid of having a kid with autism since I'm already leaning in that direction. They can't test for it while it's in the womb and unfortunately infanticide is illegal. My ultimate nightmare would be to have to care for a disabled child for the rest of my life. I've seen documentaries on women caring for their disabled kid and they all look so miserable. I'd probably do a homicide/suicide before doing that.


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> Not to everyone. Money isn't my top priority, but I'd take money over a child any day.


...and this is why our generation is doomed


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, I'm really afraid of having a kid with autism since I'm already leaning in that direction. They can't test for it while it's in the womb and unfortunately infanticide is illegal. My ultimate nightmare would be to have to care for a disabled child for the rest of my life. I've seen documentaries on women caring for their disabled kid and they all look so miserable. I'd probably do a homicide/suicide before doing that.


Honestly I would give my child up if it required too much care. I've seen that too, where the mother's entire life is caring for a child who will never ever improve. I don't understand it. I wouldn't kill it but I wouldn't keep it, a life like that is worse than death (for both parties).


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

Puppet Master said:


> After reading your many posts I must ask something before I continue. Are you from some form of Abrahamic religion?


I'm not part of any group or religion. Very typical of people like you to want to put me into some sort of group and not look at me as an individual. Can't say I'm surprised


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hekate said:


> You really should stop telling people how to live their lives. People with your mentality are bat****. It's either your way or the highway. You don't know me, my life or situation. You owned her? Are you 12 years old? Seriously, you trying to get women to procreate via SAS forums is going to generate some sad results for you. I could go on and on about you, but I think I'm going to go enjoy my Sunday with my husband and relish this gorgeous warm weather. Oh the materialism!


If you don't like what I'm saying you wouldn't be spending your time replying to me. I'm not trying to get women to procreate anything. I'm trying to get you mindless zombies to realize that money is not worth more than a child. You mentally ill immature consumerist zombie.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Amusing, when I said for some reason women seem to get looked down on/given evil glares by people for not wanting kids I didn't actually expect to see it in this thread :roll

Who cares if they want kids or not, I already made it clear I have zero intention of ever being stuck with a child and if I manage to find myself in another relationship the child discussion will need to happen before anything gets too serious as I have no intention of changing my mind on that. 

Fairly sure its up to a person/couple if they want kids or not and not because your "Suppose" to have them or whatever. 

Well it made for an entertaining read anyway


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

TreborHG9 said:


> If you don't like what I'm saying you wouldn't be spending your time replying to me. I'm not trying to get women to procreate anything. I'm trying to get you mindless zombies to realize that money is not worth more than a child. You mentally ill immature consumerist zombie.


Do you know what else is enslaving apart from our consumerist society? Nature. The mandate of nature is constant subjection to the reproductive process for any married/partnered woman. A woman could potentially have 20+ kids if not for some artificial interference and they regularly died in childbirth before the advancements brought about in our zombie age. Nature is as soulless as this consumerist society. Also, you are presenting yourself as someone who knows the meaning of life.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm in the same boat, couldn't imagine anything worse than having to care for a child


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

I really would not like to have a kid. They will just disappoint me. My future wife and I will be fine in our own. Life and passion is all we need .


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Thread closed for bigotry and conflicts.



> *Bigotry*
> Any content which is deemed by the staff to contain racial, sexual, religious, or any other kind of bigotry will be locked, edited or removed. This includes excessive gender stereotyping and inciting or engaging in gender "wars."


----------

